# Rente mit 24, so Geht´s



## DER SCHWERE (28 Feb. 2013)

:thumbup:​


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2013)

ich arbeite dran


----------



## Infinity (14 März 2013)

Es ist ein Anfang, aber er sollte seine linke Hand etwas weiter vor halten.


----------

